# GSA and KH2p04



## jrIL (Apr 23, 2005)

I started up my 55 gal with the following doses.
Tank is planted very heavy with a lot of fast growers and a few slow ones.

KH2PO4 1/8 tsp 3xweek
KN03 1/2 tsp 3xweek
15ml CSM+B 3xweek
50% water change once a week.
CO2. Somewhere between 30ppm and maybe 50ppm? (I am unable to use KH charts for CO2 because of whatever is in tap water. As suggested by someone here I let a tank sample sit for 48 hrs. ant PH reads 7.8 on my calibrated PH meter. If we assume that each full drop in PH approximates 30 ppm I drive my PH down to 6.15. Fish gasp and complaint when I have gone down to 6.0 or 5.8.

So now for the question (sorry taking so long to get to it.) This tank is around a month old and I started to see two types of alga appear.
First if was BBA which I am trying contol with regular removal and hi CO2.
Next I continue to see Green spot algae. The current advice seems to be to add PO4 for that. So I increased PO4 by 1/32 tsp but the spot alga still came back. I upped it again another 1/32 and it still comes back.
Know I am wondering if I am making a mistake and maybe the spot algae is just because the tank has only been set up a little over a month.\
The thought has occurred to my that I am just not patient, but on the other had I don't want algae to gain a strong hold and not be able to control it. Been there with Reef tanks with no coming back.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks for looking

JR


----------



## jrIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Ok then. Now what do I do.
:doubt:


----------



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

JR. We do apologize for overlooking this thread.
 








How is the tank faring? Are you still experiencing the green spot algae? If so, then upping PO4 dosage "should" eradicate it. It's one of the few algae species that we actually do know how kill and keep at bay. :mrgreen: Just keep increasing your PO4 and keep your CO2 stable around 30-40 ppm. Maybe your plants are so deficient in PO4 that any you add is immediately consumed. If that still does not eliminate it, then please make sure that you've ID-ed it correctly. Are you able to wipe it off using your bare hands?

Please keep us updated. A photo would be very helpful for diagnosis. That and I enjoy looking at pretty tanks.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

My first advice would be to cut back the lighting a bit. You are using the same dosage of ferts that I use on my 55g with ~200w of 2X ODNO flourescents with shoplight reflectors. I would imagine your 260w is PC lighting and it is probably a bit more intense and has better reflectors. 

I would continue with the increased dosing of PO4 like cS mentioned. This is very similar to what happened when I first started trying to increase my PO4 levels last year. I kept adding and it kept testing low. I finally added about 3ppm one day, then continued my normal dosing. It tested over 2ppm on water change day and has pretty much stayed that way  

How are your NO3 levels doing? When you start increasing the PO4, keep an eye on them or add some extra NO3 to be on the safe side. I managed to bottom out my NO3 when initially upping my PO4 levels lst year


----------



## jrIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions. I don't test so I don't know what the levels are. The GSA seems to be dropping away over the last two days. The plants are looking great but I was thinking I might up my doses a bit just to keep up with higher light and see what happens.

Thanks,

JR


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I don't test anymore either, except onthe rare occasion  I thnk upping the ferts is a good idea so keep us posted on the results.


----------



## KeIgO86 (Jun 23, 2005)

Hi, I am facing a problem of GSA too. I would like to ask if increase in PO4 levels will eradicate existing GSA or will it only just stop the growth of it and the existing GSA must be removed mechanically or via algae eaters. eg. snails


----------



## Bob Vivian (Sep 10, 2004)

The answer is yes to all your questions.
Up your PO4 gradually. Continue regular water changes and remove the existing algae mechanically.
Eventually, the GSA will not return. You should also see an improvement in your plant growth.

Bob


----------



## KeIgO86 (Jun 23, 2005)

What I mean is that by upping my PO4, will the existing GSA on my plant leaves die and drop off? Or will I need to deploy snails to do the cleanning up?

Thanks


----------



## Skyfish (Jun 8, 2004)

You need to remove all infected leaves, clean the glass as soon as GSA appears while adding PO4 as suggested by everyone. In time it will go away. Thing is not to leave any algae, keep agitating it.

In my 80G I now add 1/2 teaspoon PO4, which is a lot but keeps the GSA away. But dust algae keeps coming back. Perhaps coz of high KNO3, 20/25ppm. I'm also doing EI with CO2 at over 50ppm.


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx1 (Feb 10, 2005)

That is alot of light for a new tank, reduce it some, maybe raise the fixture a bit off the tank for a couple of week's, also reduce the trace a bit 10ml 3x a week is plenty, keep picking at the dust by cleaning the glass while water is drained..

Patience is also a must


----------

